# Fertilizers?



## Kenny (Aug 19, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good fertilizer? Is Seachem's Flourish Comprehensive any good?

Some say that EI dosing is the way to go, but I don't have access to the chemicals or a scale to do so. 

Thanks


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

It really depends on your lighting and the type of plants you have. Flourish + root tabs would be better for most cases but you can also follow the EI dosing if that what you really need.

You can buy the bottles for EI dosing from this guy.
http://newserver.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29915


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Go to a hydroponic store and buy it for yourself. I think all the dry nutrients costed me $35. Its been a year or two I think since I bought them. I still have enough for maybe another year. I have a high tech setup so I dose 20 ml macro and trace every other day (3 times a week) for the EI dosing.

There is no other cheaper way to do it. You have to do a little bit of research and dont be lazy. Being lazy = rip off Seachem.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sameer said:


> Go to a hydroponic store and buy it for yourself. I think all the dry nutrients costed me $35. Its been a year or two I think since I bought them. I still have enough for maybe another year. I have a high tech setup so I dose 20 ml macro and trace every other day (3 times a week) for the EI dosing.
> 
> There is no other cheaper way to do it. You have to do a little bit of research and dont be lazy. Being lazy = rip off Seachem.


I agree with this; using EI dosing with bulk chemicals is the cheapest option in terms of fertilization.

EI was initially designed without using a scale in mind. However, you also have the option (and precision) of using a scale, if you so wish to choose so.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok thanks for the feedback.

Here in the gta can I find a hydroponic store that will carry all dry chems?



Sameer said:


> Go to a hydroponic store and buy it for yourself. I think all the dry nutrients costed me $35. Its been a year or two I think since I bought them. I still have enough for maybe another year. I have a high tech setup so I dose 20 ml macro and trace every other day (3 times a week) for the EI dosing.
> 
> There is no other cheaper way to do it. You have to do a little bit of research and dont be lazy. Being lazy = rip off Seachem.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Kenny said:


> Ok thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Here in the gta can I find a hydroponic store that will carry all dry chems?


Enjoy.

http://www.hydroponics.com/hydroshops/canadian_locations.html


----------



## Kenny (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow! Thanks...nice to have so many places to get what's needed.

For the trace elements, the TE kit, which contains other elements besides iron will be okay?



Darkblade48 said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.hydroponics.com/hydroshops/canadian_locations.html


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Kenny said:


> Wow! Thanks...nice to have so many places to get what's needed.
> 
> For the trace elements, the TE kit, which contains other elements besides iron will be okay?


That is exactly what you want.


----------

